# City lights as DRLs MKV GLI/GTI



## Wiredin (Apr 12, 2010)

So I had some money left over on a gift card for concept1 and this lighting kit and a dogbone bushing was what I decided to go with.











It replaces the city lights with LED's essentially.

What I thought would be cool is if its possible to hook these up as DRL's. Any idea how to code that if its even possible?


----------



## portuguesetuner (Aug 16, 2009)

i wanted to do the same thing with my rabbit looking for a wiring diagram to switch the h7 DRL with the 194 city light or just turn DRL off all together


----------

